

Ask HN: Good communities like HN - csomar

Hi, I have about 2 months since I joined HN and I'm really excited with the athmosphere and the high-quality discussion and articles we have.<p>Though, I'm looking for other communities. As you are hackers you may know!<p>I want communities about general programming discussion, specific discussion... anything related to coding and computers.<p>An example can be stackoverflow.com (and that's the only community I use with HN)<p>Thanks!
======
zimbabwe
Stick to sites that use flat displays rather than threads. Threading almost
always leads to crap. Flat displays have disadvantages but the linearity of
the conversation leads to there being some focus in the community.

Metafilter and SomethingAwful are my two drugs of choice. I'd argue that SA's
community is better than this one overall, though it's not as focused. It's
also good for promotion: A company I did some work for used SA to launch their
product and got a few thousand sign-ups, though they had a damned good piece
of software to launch with. Metafilter's got ups and downs, but its community
is terrific.

------
buckler
Past Discussions (search for more):

\- <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=576677>

\- <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=199103>

Suggestions:

\-
[http://similicio.us/search.php?url=news.ycombinator.com&...](http://similicio.us/search.php?url=news.ycombinator.com&submit=find+similar)

\- I was also going to suggest stackoverflow.com, but you got that down

\- <http://episteme.arstechnica.com/>

Usual hacker suggestions (not necessarily communities):

\- <http://research.google.com/video.html> (Google Talks)

\- <http://www.ted.com/>

\- <http://lwn.net/> (Linux Weekly News)

\- etc.

------
mixmax
If you happen to be into finance you can check out <http://www.newmogul.com/>

It's based on the same code as HN and run by nickb
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=nickb>)

------
amichail
<http://www.ocf.berkeley.edu/~wwu/cgi-bin/yabb/YaBB.cgi>

[http://www.ocf.berkeley.edu/~wwu/cgi-
bin/yabb/YaBB.cgi?board...](http://www.ocf.berkeley.edu/~wwu/cgi-
bin/yabb/YaBB.cgi?board=riddles_cs)

------
TriinT
I really like Nuclear Phynance:

<http://www.nuclearphynance.com>

A lot of high-caliber people in there.

~~~
TriinT
Whoever downvoted this, would you please care to explain why? You don't like
NP? If so, why? Or don't you like the fact that there are high-caliber people
in other forums because that makes you feel small? AFAIK, there is one Fields
medallist and two Nobel laureates at NP. Plus a bunch of pure math PhD's and
former theoretical physicists. Isn't that high-caliber enough for you??

